# Angelurlaub in Österreich



## 0xym0r0n (25. Januar 2013)

Ich und zwei Freunden wollen einen kleinen Angeltrip nach Österreich machen. Ich hab jede Menge Fragen und viele Unklarheiten, da wir so etwas noch nie gemacht haben. Ich geb euch erstmal ein paar Cliffs zum Trip und dann hab ich noch einige Frage, die hoffentlich beantwortet werden können 

*Cliffs:*



Dauer: 5 Tage
Zeit: Mitte Juli
Unterkunft: zelten/campen
Gewässer: Fluss oder See (beides im Umkreis von ~5 km wäre super)
Nun ja das wars eigentlich schon, wie wir uns das im Groben vorstellen. 



Einer hat keinen Angelschein, aber in Österreich soll es ja möglich sein an manchen Gewässern ohne Schein zu fischen oder?


Was wir fangen ist mir persönlich prinzipiell egal. Mein Freund will unbedingt Forellen fischen gehen, deswegen wäre ein See mit Salmonidenbesatz oder halt eben ein Fluss recht gut.


Ich finde die Bäche/Flüsse in den Gebrigen immer sehr interessant, da ich es da sehr schön finde.


Gibt es evtl nen Stausee oder sowas an dem man beides haben kann, nen See halt und den Gebigsfluss (Salza evtl?)


Hier mal ein Bild wie es eben in etwa aussehen sollte 








Perfekt wäre natürlich ein Campingplatz in der Nähe aber ist nicht unbedingt zwingend erforderlich.


Ich weiß die Angaben sind recht vage, aber ich denke man kann verstehen was ich meine.|kopfkrat


Die Kosten sind erstmal relativ egal, da der Trip wegen Firmenauto und Zelten sowieso recht billig werden wird.


Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder nen guten Tipp für mich/uns?


Würd mich über jeden Tipp freuen und ein Tripbericht (mit Bildern etc) würde natürlich folgen


----------



## balzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub in Österreich*

Moin.

in Mittersill (Salzburger Land) kann man super angeln. 

http://www.braurup.at/hotel/de/fischen.php
Auf der Seite kannst du dir die Gewässer genau anschauen. Angelschein brauchst du nicht. Allerdings ist die Tageskarte nicht so billig. 
Ich habe damals 25 € für eine Tageskarte gezahlt. Aber der Angelausflug war es Wert gewesen.


----------

